# Sunshine Mills Recalls Dog Food Products Due to Elevated Levels of Aflatoxin



## Becky1951 (Jul 29, 2021)

Summary​
*Company Announcement Date:* 07/29/2021
*FDA Publish Date:* 07/29/2021
*Product Type:* Animal & Veterinary, Food & Beverages, Pet Food
*Reason for Announcement:* Ingredient Level. Elevated Levels of Aflatoxin
*Company Name:* Sunshine Mills, Inc.
*Brand Name:* Triumph, Evolve, Nature Farms, Elm and others
*Product Description:* Dog Food
Company Announcement​Sunshine Mills, Inc. is issuing a voluntary recall of certain products due to potentially elevated levels of Aflatoxin above the acceptable limit. Aflatoxin is a naturally occurring by-product from the growth of Aspergillus flavus and can be harmful to pets if consumed in significant quantities. No illnesses have been reported in association with these products to date, and no other Sunshine Mills, Inc. pet food products are affected by this announcement.

Products affected by this announcement:


Product NameSizeLot CodesUPC CodeTRIUMPH® WILD SPIRIT CRAFT
DOG FOOD DEBONED CHICKEN &
BROWN RICE RECIPE3.5 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TD2 11/Feb/2021073657 008736TRIUMPH® WILD SPIRIT CRAFT
DOG FOOD DEBONED CHICKEN &
BROWN RICE RECIPE30 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA2 11/Feb/2021073657 008750EVOLVE® CLASSIC SUPER
PREMIUM FOOD FOR DOGS
DEBONED CHICKEN & BROWN
RICE RECIPE15 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA1 11/Feb/2021073657 380320Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA2 11/Feb/2021WILD HARVEST® PREMIUM DOG
FOOD CHICKEN & BROWN RICE
RECIPE14 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA2 11/Feb/2021711535 509523NURTURE FARMS® NATURAL
DOG FOOD DEBONED CHICKEN &
BROWN RICE RECIPE15 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA2 11/Feb/2021070155 113597EVOLVE® CLASSIC SUPER
PREMIUM FOOD FOR DOGS
DEBONED CHICKEN & BROWN
RICE RECIPE30 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA2 11/Feb/2021073657 380313HEART TO TAIL PURE BEING®
NATURAL DOG FOOD DEBONED
CHICKEN & BROWN RICE RECIPE5 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TD2 11/Feb/20214099100129441ELM PET FOODS NATURALS
CHICKEN & RICE RECIPE DOG
FOOD40 lbs.Best if used By 11 Feb 2022
Lot: TA1 11/Feb/2021070155 225221
The affected products were distributed in retail stores nationally. Retailers who received the recalled lots have been contacted and asked to pull these lots from their inventory and shelves. There are no other Triumph®, Evolve®, Wild Harvest®, Nurture Farms®, Pure Being®, or Elm products or other lot codes of these products affected by this recall.

While no adverse health effects related to these products have been reported, Sunshine Mills, Inc. has chosen to issue a voluntary recall of the above-referenced products as a precautionary measure in furtherance of its commitment to the safety and quality of its products. Pets that have consumed any of the above recalled products and exhibit symptoms of illness including sluggishness or lethargy combined with a reluctance to eat, vomiting, yellowish tint to the eyes or gums, or diarrhea should be seen by a veterinarian.

Consumers who have purchased the recalled products should discontinue use of the product and may return the unused portion to the place of purchase for a full refund. Consumers may contact Sunshine Mills, Inc. customer service at (800) 705-2111 from 7AM to 4PM Central Time, Monday through Friday, or by email at customer.service@sunshinemills.com for additional information.

This is a voluntary recall being conducted in cooperation with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.

(07/29/2021)

https://www.greatpetcare.com/recall...ills Dog Food&utm_campaign=GPC-Recall-7-29-21


----------

